# Sweet Italian Peppers



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2013)

Cubanelle peppers are sweet and mild we like to take about 4 lbs  of them clean them of the tops and seeds and slice then we fry them in evoo put them on paper towels to get off extra oil and salt them lightly then they can be eaten as is or put on sandwiches, in or on a salad give them a try they are a nice change from hot hot, hot!!!  These peppers can also be made into a vinaigrette if anyone is interested let me know and Ill post the recipe.
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2013)

I have some cubanelles in my garden, kadesma. I'd love to see your recipe for the vinaigrette.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I have some cubanelles in my garden, kadesma. I'd love to see your recipe for the vinaigrette.


 Will get it to you as soon as I can. 
It makes 2-32 oz. jars or 4-16oz jars. you will need 4 lbs. red and green peppers 1 gallon distilled white vinegar, 3/4 cup salt, 2 cups sugar,1 cup   light olive oil, 2 tea. Italian oregano,2 cloves garlic chopped,1/2 cup red wine vinegar, and1/2 cup evoo for a less tart taste cut the vinegar to  1/4 cup and the evoo needs to be increased to 1 cup .clean our peppers core and destem rinse well. slice the peppers, put in deep pot with the vinegar mix that you have brought to a boil  soak in vinegar for 1-2 min. .l. turn off heat and let peppers soak for  2 hrs. or till the peppers come to room temp, Then drain and set aside.  If making the 32 oz jars add light olive oil,1 tea. oregano ,and half of the garlic. add peppers pressing gently with wood spoon til you jar is 3/4 full add red wine vinegar seal  tightly with   new lids and rings Turn jar upside down and shake till seasonings have blended.. Now unseal jars and add the extra evoo,oregano and garlic,Seal tightly make sure peppers are completely covered with the evoo mixture if not reopen and add more evoo. Set aside for 1 week for more flavor after opening store in fridg.
Variation bring 12 cups distilled vingar to boil in large non-reactive pot. as 24-26 whole peppers and cook 3-5 min. Turn off heat let mix cool to room temp. Discard vinegar, add 1 cup of water and 1-1/2 cups fresh distilled white vinegar into each jar. now ad  to each jar 1 clove of chopped garlic and 1 Tab of oregano add the peppers back packing lightly til the come just below the rim of the jar.Seal tightly with new lid and ring Stor in fridg use as needed.kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 10, 2013)

Copied, thanks Ma!


----------

